# wanting to do a"roman meets tribe" type roleplay



## chiz (Aug 20, 2016)

So ive been having an idea for a roleplay where my charater is a "Roman" type soldier character who, flees through a forest or such, bleeding, hurt, and ends up finding refuge amongst a tribe of people who takes him in. so your character would be one of these tribesmen/tribeswomen. our characters become friends and grow closer, be that romantic or sexual or whatever.

we can mix in sex elements into this if we both feel comfortable with it.

i use skype or telegram to communicate and roleplay. so if you are interested, you can add my 

skype: felix_karsltrom  (nickname "smokey" ) 
or
Telegram: Smokey_GamingSE

so we can chat a bit about certain details and "trade sonas" to see what the other wants to play with, so on and so forth.

looking forward to getting this rolling  please do contact me


----------



## chiz (Aug 22, 2016)

BUMP  seen people been looking but not really interacting. come on people. gotta be someone interested


----------



## chiz (Aug 24, 2016)

bumpty dumpty


----------

